# Donations needed for seized rabbits in Wisconsin



## naturestee (Dec 2, 2009)

Like the title says, a large number of animals were seized including 133 rabbits in central Wisconsin. The Adams County Humane Society is small and overwhelmed. They need monetary donations for vet care as well as large amounts of basic necessities like food and cleaning supplies.

http://network.bestfriends.org/golocal/wisconsin/13743/news.aspx
http://www.channel3000.com/news/21611571/detail.html?taf=c3k

Humane Society's website:
http://www.adamscountyhumanesociety.org/


----------



## Boz (Dec 2, 2009)

Oh man! I wish I could help but I can't.


----------



## Fancy77 (Dec 2, 2009)

OMG keep us posted on how they all r doing I really feel bad for the kids living like that wow


----------



## tonyshuman (Dec 3, 2009)

Any news on where they're going to put all the bunnies? I had heard about this from my shelter and I think we might be getting some; or maybe they're planning on sending them to a more sanctuary-type home, like Great Lakes Rabbit Sanctuary (of course not that one exactly, they're pretty full I assume)?


----------



## naturestee (Dec 3, 2009)

I haven't got a clue. It probably depends on whether the owners surrendered them to the shelter after they were seized. If not, there's a bunch of court stuff to do before the animals can be adopted or sent to other shelters. That can take some time.


----------



## Envyme (Dec 4, 2009)

How very very sad for those poor babies...my gosh people are SICK...how and why would someone have that many furbabies??!! Really...why. Breaks my heart to see this. I wish I lived closed so I could volunteer. Thanks for sharing this tragic story with us.


----------



## Pipp (Dec 4, 2009)

Okay, rewriting my post. These people loved their rabbits, they raised them for shows, they're ARBA members. They all have names, they were very proud of them. They raise all kinds of different breeds. They were into rescue as well. They also have sled dogs and take in strays.

I have to assume they just got overwhelmed.  They ended up with too many animals and the authorities have now taken their kids away because they were living in unsanitary conditions with all the animals. They were obviously having trouble keeping the menagerie fed, but they really seem to have had good intentions. So yes, as is often the case, the rescuers need rescuing. 

So very sad. I don't know what went on before they were taken, but I always wish that in these situations, the organizations would step in to help the hoarders and not just seize all the animals and take away their kids. I think with some drastically reduced numbers and careful monitoring, this may have been manageable.  At least the Humane Society would have less to deal with. 

Too bad ARBA isn't the type of organization that can take away their license to breed, or at least un-sanction them for providing poor care.


sas :tears2:


----------



## naturestee (Dec 4, 2009)

Yeah, I know. The governor just signed an anti-puppy mill bill that requires licenses and inspections for anyone selling or adopting out over a certain number of dogs, but there's nothing for other animals.

This must have been going on for some time though. Huskies don't get that skinny that fast. I don't know about that county, but in SE WI we usually have problems with Social Services not removing kids fast enough from unsafe homes (leading to deaths and investigations).


----------



## Fancy77 (Dec 4, 2009)

I just saw the Governed on the news regarding the puppy mills...small steps huni, small steps


----------



## KRSAS (Jan 1, 2010)

Hey Guys
I saw this thread had gotten a little old with no updates. Last update we received was that they were found guilty and ordered to pay heavy fines as well as serve jail time for animal abuse/neglect. They have appealed the ruling and have a second hearing set up for the 7th of January. At this hearing they will either HAVE to pay the shelter for all of the care that the animals received or sign over custody of the animals. 

This means it is VERY likely that there will be 133+ rabbits in need of new homes very very soon. If anyone is able to help take a few, transport them elsewhere, etc, I am sure there will be a desperate need. 

I dont know if it has yet been resolved, but when they came in, all of them had fleas and other health issues so there may be medical concerns with many of them... not sure if all of this has been able to be gotten under control as they are being housed at the fairgrounds...

Charges have been filed against the couple accused of neglecting three children and more than 185 animals.

An Adams County court charged Jess and Tina Kolb of Springville with three counts of neglecting a child, 10 counts of intentionally mistreating animals and nine counts of failure to provide food for an animal.

This is the latest news story:

According to the criminal complaint, investigators went to the Kolb's home and found 37 dogs, 133 rabbits, 13 cats, 2 horses and other small animals uncared for. That's when they discovered three children were also living in the home.

The Adams County Sheriff's Department said the home was covered in animal waste, including on the children's clothes and beds. The kids were taken to a foster home and the animals were taken to the Adams County Humane Society. The Kolbs will be back in court on January 6, 2010.


----------



## bearbop (Jan 5, 2010)

where is this in wisconsin


----------



## Boz (Jan 5, 2010)

The shelter is in Friendship, Wisconsin.


----------



## Happi Bun (Jan 5, 2010)

I'm glad to see they are being brought to justice. Part of being a good caregiver to animals is realizing when you are overwhelmed and not providing proper care for the lives you have chosen to be responsible for. In this case it sounds like the animals were receiving little to no care at all. The couple should not have waited for it to come to this. Sometimes people do just need a wake-up call or a bit of assistance, but it was far past that point in this case.

:tears2:


----------



## tonyshuman (Jan 6, 2010)

Appleton is pretty far from me (2+ hrs), but I am hopeful that DCHS and/or the House Rabbit Society will be able to take some. If you haven't contacted them yet, let me know and I can PM you the appropriate names/emails. It's possible I could help with transport if needed, but it would be best to get in touch with the people from these orgs that do the decision-making first.


----------

